
Ask HN: Why do Young People want to work at FAANFG - mraza007
Getting a job at FAANG is everyone&#x27;s dream. Why are Young People are obsessed with getting a Job at FAANG. Like I know it pays better and there are great benefits.
But there are other companies too that are doing great work.
======
AnimalMuppet
Money and respect.

And, those places hire a lot of people. If you want a job, and Billy's Web
Front Ends has an opening, and the FAANGs have 1000 each, it may be more
efficient to try the FAANGs.

------
jikiy9
Platform.

Someone want to hire the one who come from FAANG.So it will more likely to
find one job when you leave the current company in some day.

